# no DOS on dictation



## rykin7609 (Mar 6, 2013)

Got a question, I have a surgery performed by my physician that was denied. I turned in the paperwork to MCR but unfortunatley, the DOS was not dictated on it. "

Mcr says they cannot accept date of admission as proof of DOS" was the exact terminology. 

All I had was the day he dictated it (which incidentley happened to be the DOS) I was asked by my billers if I could now add the DOS to the dictation and try to appeal this. 

Has anyone ever run into this problem and had success with the above scenerio?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 6, 2013)

No you cannot add anything to the documentation once a denial has been issued.  Unfortunately this should have been caught prior to the claim being submitted so I would say you have done all that can be done.  It is a write off now


----------



## rykin7609 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, thought so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## LLynn29 (Mar 7, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> No you cannot add anything to the documentation once a denial has been issued.  Unfortunately this should have been caught prior to the claim being submitted so I would say you have done all that can be done.  It is a write off now



Medicare won't allow an adendum dictated by the physician?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 7, 2013)

How about any other documentation that may indicate the date of surgery?   First thought is if this was done at a hospital if a copy of the brief op note is supplied with the date of service?  That is the handwritten note that is placed in the chart immediately after the surgery while waiting for the dictated note.


----------

